# Terrified for my job interview



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

I have my job interview in 6 hours and I don't know what to do. I feel incredibly sick (can't eat anything) and I literally haven't stopped crying since I got into bed last night which meant I got no sleep. I'm really bad at explaining how I feel but I actually feel like I can't do this interview, I know I'll probably still be crying when I get there.

My mum keeps having a go at me though, saying it's normal to feel "a bit nervous," but I genuinely feel way beyond that, I really really really can't go. The interview is for a whole hour and first section is a group interview, which means I won't even talk for the first bit because I'm literally incapable of talking in groups.

I just want to know what you guys would do? It would be so much easier if my mum understood something was wrong with me.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish I could help, but i'm exactly the same. I get the sickness. Inability to eat etc. Not the 'normal' nerves that most people experience, as you say.
Job interviews/first days at work are my number 1 anxiety trigger, i'd say.
In interviews, my mind goes completely blank, I can't get my words out, and they always go awfully.
I wouldn't be able to do any kind of group interview/roleplay etc, that some fancy companies who think they're cool sometimes make candidates do nowadays.

Good luck. At the end of the day, the worst thing that can happen is you mess up, and don't get the job. Well, you don't have that job now anyway, so you're not much worse off. Try to think of it that way.

Let us know how it went (f you carry through with it)


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

what has helped me a lot was just researching what common interview questions are, and basically writing down fancy, eloquent answers and practicing and practicing and practicing, watching myself in the mirror.

some common ones include, tell me about yourself (cater that to the type of job your interviewing for)

what is your biggest strength? example answer could be something like "i would have to say my biggest strength is just my ability to communicate and connect well with others (that is definitely a huge lie in my case, and i'm guessing your case too lol...but hey, anything that'll get you hired right)

what is your biggest weakness? ex answer could be "my biggest weakness is probably the fact that i tend to criticize my work, and that i have to strive for perfection no matter what (you kind of turn it into a positive thing)

where do you see yourself in 5 years? "hopefully still working here, just continuing to learn and develop my skills "

why do you want to work here? ex answer could be "while researching online, i saw that this company is very involved in the commuity, providng support for local school programs and things like that.. thats definitely something i admire in a company, and would be happy to say that i'm a part of" or maybe "i'd love to work here becasue i know that this company is known for respecting its employees and customers alike, and that is something i admire in a company" or yada yada something like that

what can you offer that no one else can? "i would say just my determination to providing excellent customer service no matter what the situation may be.

how would you handle an angry customer? "i would politely listen to what they had to say and allow them to voice their complaint, then i'd apologize for the trouble and reassure them that i'm there to help them"

how would you handle multiple customers? "i would just make sure that each one of them were taken care of, whether it be by me or another co worker

what is customer service? "customer service is making sure the customer is satisfied, respected, and appreciated"

then at the end.. do you have any questions for me? "what does a typical day look like for employees here?" "also, what should i expect next for the hiring process?"

but yea these are just a few questions they might ask...you can look online for more. i dont know where youre applying, but these were some questions i found for retail.

anywho, good luck on your interview! the more prepared you are, the less nervous you'll be


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Most candidates are picked within the first 15 seconds. The interview itself is just fodder. Look it up. Studies been done


----------



## Orxicrasbi (Jun 25, 2014)

Look on the bright side, at least you got an interview. That is a major step. It's okay to be nervous, for Pete's sake you're only human. What do you expect yourself to be, superwoman? Nobody is perfect, every flaw differs. You need to accept this. I'm sure you won't be the only person there feeling nervous, others might be, you might not see it because they might be better at hiding it. What you have to do is consider yourself a lucky candidate to have even gotten an interview and use it as motivation to move on to the next step. I'm sorry if I'm being cliche or whatever, but it is the truth, you know. Believe in yourself, don't cry. I'm a 21 year old bum looking for a job, have been for over a year now and still no luck. Hey, at least you're not me. Use this chance to give your best.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

i suck at life said:


> what has helped me a lot...


Good post.
I always come so unstuck when it comes to selling myself, and talking about strengths/achievements etc.
It's hard as someone with social anxiety to say that 'my strength is my ability to connect and communicate with others' with a straight face, but I think at the end of the day, all jobs want someone like that, so you may aswell lie about something like that, no matter how unnatural it feels to give yourself a fighting chance!!


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! I'm gunna go for it and see what happens, I've calmed down a bit  and if it goes badly I never have to see them again


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

i suck at life said:


> what has helped me a lot was just researching what common interview questions are, and basically writing down fancy, eloquent answers and practicing and practicing and practicing, watching myself in the mirror.
> 
> some common ones include, tell me about yourself (cater that to the type of job your interviewing for)
> 
> ...


This is so helpful, thank you!


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

saline said:


> Good post.
> I always come so unstuck when it comes to selling myself, and talking about strengths/achievements etc.
> It's hard as someone with social anxiety to say that 'my strength is my ability to connect and communicate with others' with a straight face, but I think at the end of the day, all jobs want someone like that, so you may aswell lie about something like that, no matter how unnatural it feels to give yourself a fighting chance!!


haha i know right! i always feel so fake when i say that haha. and yes! thats what they all want unfortunately lol



Starryy said:


> This is so helpful, thank you!


you are so welcome!


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the interview went okay but we shall see! I was the only one to turn up which meant there was no group interview, I just had to do a test and they asked a few questions and that was that. I'm just hoping I got the test right because I was unsure on some questions :/


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

Isuckatlife you don't suck too bad lol that was a great post on interview questions and answers thank u. I think it's hilarious when on interviews we have to say how were social and get along well with customers and coworkers meanwhile it's something we've always struggled with. But as stated above it's what needs to be said to get the job lie or not. Im glad the interview worked out well for u. What do u think helped u to call down? Did u do any breathing techniques? Postive reaffirming statements? I'm struggling making it into the interview room so any tips that worked would be great!


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

i suck at life said:


> what has helped me a lot was just researching what common interview questions are, and basically writing down fancy, eloquent answers and practicing and practicing and practicing, watching myself in the mirror.
> 
> some common ones include, tell me about yourself (cater that to the type of job your interviewing for)
> 
> ...


I would disagree on covering up your strength as the biggest weakness. Interviewers aren't idiots, they can see through that and some will call you up on bull****. The way I answer this question is but rephrasing it to "what area would you like to improve and how are you planning to do it". At least this way you can be honest. I usually say something like "I am working on improving my communication skills by placing myself in more assertive roles etc" instead of "I suck at people skills". Interviewer can already see I am not the best communicator and saying that only shows him I am honest.
my 2c anyway


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

marne141 said:


> Isuckatlife you don't suck too bad lol that was a great post on interview questions and answers thank u. I think it's hilarious when on interviews we have to say how were social and get along well with customers and coworkers meanwhile it's something we've always struggled with. But as stated above it's what needs to be said to get the job lie or not. Im glad the interview worked out well for u. What do u think helped u to call down? Did u do any breathing techniques? Postive reaffirming statements? I'm struggling making it into the interview room so any tips that worked would be great!


I think I tried to think about how much I want a job, like I thought about all the things I could buy if I am earning money, and I'm really lonely at the moment so I thought this could be a chance to form friendships. Plus I thought if it goes badly I am never going to see them again, and I won't have to go there again. The interview wasn't that formal really so I think thats why I was quite calm when I was there as well. Seriously just go for it though, you have absolutely nothing to lose and it could be the start of a better life! If I can do it you can, I find it hard to talk to fully grown adults in general but I just went for it really.


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh and I also listened to my favourite music for like the whole morning xD


----------



## Orxicrasbi (Jun 25, 2014)

Starryy said:


> I think the interview went okay but we shall see! I was the only one to turn up which meant there was no group interview, I just had to do a test and they asked a few questions and that was that. I'm just hoping I got the test right because I was unsure on some questions :/


See! It was not a big deal after all, and you were worried for no reason. You just have to push yourself to move on in life no matter what the situation. You know what feels good? When you're nervous and sh****** bricks, but you go through what you had to do and in the end it makes you feel much better, much more accomplished. You should use that feeling as an example for future situations, make yourself feel proud. It takes time, just go for it.


----------

